# I got work!!



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just thought I'd pass on some good news. I got work for the next few months!!! I'm going to be producing a video for a community settlement house in NYC which serves cradle to grave :w00t:, my words, certainly not theirs. :HistericalSmiley: They have kid programs, seniors, arts, camp, ESL, etc. It's just the kind of project I love and one of the corporations I do work for is paying for it so it's really wonderful. I love that client and was so glad they thought of me for this. So it starts today (got budget to them yesterday and they said okay already) and runs thru mid May. It's a quick turnaround for this type of video but I'll be fine...just working 7 days a week. :blink: Then my annual project starts in June so it looks like I'm good thru October. Such a relief as a freelancer and mother of a college grad whose loans we're paying off.:chili::chili:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats!!:aktion033:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratultions Sue,:chili::aktion033: They must think very highly of you :thumbsup:.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: CONGRATULATIONS!!! :chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awesome !


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

YEY! What an exciting time! Congrats!


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

that's great,Sue. congrats!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yippee!!! :chili::chili:You go girl. :thumbsup:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats Sue!!:chili:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

arty: Woohoo!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! arty:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

yay!! congratulations!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's great, Sue. I hope you enjoy that project!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is wonderful Sue!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! always good to having money coming in! and be fortunate enough to do something you love!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Sue!!! Congratulations!!! How wonderful. If you ever need a free babysitter, please don't hesitate to call me.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxox


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That is great news Sue. Congratulations:chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy for you Sue!!... doing something you love and getting paid!! PERFECT!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations Sue!! Sounds like you're going to be busy!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Sue!!!!! :chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

YAY that is great!! Congrats!!! I don't even wanna hear about student loans, LOL I am so dreading the day mine kick in.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Couldn't happen to a nicer, more deserving person Sue! Hope this doesn't limit your SM time too much. That would be OUR loss!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sue i am so very happy for you....xoxoxo Kathy and Baci sends woofs woofs:chili::chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sue that is wonderful. You must be very good at what you do. There is so many people out of work and you must be the top cookie! Congratulations!:aktion033::thumbsup::dothewave:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hooray, Sue. Great news. The only possible downside might be lack of reading time. I hope the Kindle Fairy doesn't get wind of your new work project and decide you won't have time for a new birthday toy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::chili: Congrats Sue


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats, thats great!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Great news - congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah!!!!! Susand Congrats!!!!! Sounds like a nice Project.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sasha11 said:


> Congrats!!:aktion033:





munchkn8835 said:


> Congratulations!!





Tina said:


> :chili:





uniquelovdolce said:


> awesome !





Bibu said:


> YEY! What an exciting time! Congrats!





the.shewolf said:


> Congrats!





jpupart said:


> that's great,Sue. congrats!:aktion033: :





Lacie's Mom said:


> Yippee!!! :chili: You go girl. :thumbsup:





chichi said:


> Congrats Sue!!:chili:





harrysmom said:


> arty: Woohoo!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! arty:





yeagerbum said:


> yay!! congratulations!! :chili::chili:





Hunter's Mom said:


> Yeah!!!!





CeeCee's Mom said:


> That is wonderful Sue!!! :chili::chili::chili:





Orla said:


> Congrats!!!





lynda said:


> That is great news Sue. Congratulations:chili:





njdrake said:


> Congratulations Sue!! Sounds like you're going to be busy!





godiva goddess said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Sue!!!!! :chili: :aktion033:





kathym said:


> Sue i am so very happy for you....xoxoxo Kathy and Baci sends woofs woofs:chili::chili:





Matilda's mommy said:


> :chili::chili: Congrats Sue





Peace23 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you all so much for the congratulations. You are such amazing cheerleaders and really make me feel wonderful about this. I was going to ask for prayers the other day but know with so many pets and people being sick that they were needed way more there for now. I guess my prayers worked. :innocent: I'm really excited about it. :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Congratultions Sue,:chili::aktion033: They must think very highly of you :thumbsup:.


Thanks so much. I am so glad that my client thought of me for this. And this was a client where the primary person I worked for left and her replacement still thought of me. :chili:


Cosy said:


> That's great, Sue. I hope you enjoy that project!


I think I will enjoy it Brit. I have done a lot of work for non-profits and love it.


casa verde maltese said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! always good to having money coming in! and be fortunate enough to do something you love!


Jennifer - I'm so lucky to be able to do something I love but the jobs keep going to 20 somethings so it's hard.


KAG said:


> Oh Sue!!! Congratulations!!! How wonderful. If you ever need a free babysitter, please don't hesitate to call me.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxox


:HistericalSmiley: Kerry, you would be one of my number one babysitters. For me!!! Tyler's okay on his own. LOL. I'm pretty lucky because the work looks like it will be in the NYC area so no trips out of town. Tho I did love the interview I had to shoot in Atlanta last year during Nationals.  Wishing there was something in Dallas.:innocent:


Maidto2Maltese said:


> So happy for you Sue!!... doing something you love and getting paid!! PERFECT!


With a non-profit, the getting paid part is always dicey. :w00t: I've gotten soaked on a couple of projects over time so try to figure what I can do at a low price but not have it come out of my pocket.


Delilahs Mommy said:


> YAY that is great!! Congrats!!! I don't even wanna hear about student loans, LOL I am so dreading the day mine kick in.


I loved my DS graduating early but oh those loans. Starting to be due already. :w00t:


edelweiss said:


> Couldn't happen to a nicer, more deserving person Sue! Hope this doesn't limit your SM time too much. That would be OUR loss!


Thanks so much Sandi. I will be a lot busier but you know I'll always try to make time for SM. :smootch: I was skiing all day today though and can barely catch up. Will have to do so tomorrow or monday.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Sue that is wonderful. You must be very good at what you do. There is so many people out of work and you must be the top cookie! Congratulations!:aktion033::thumbsup::dothewave:


I'm happy to say that many of my friends, and mind you they're in their 50's and 60's have been landing jobs and freelance work lately. Lots of them so the economy in NYC has been looking up and I think some employers are feeling it's okay to hire again.


MaryH said:


> Hooray, Sue. Great news. The only possible downside might be lack of reading time. I hope the Kindle Fairy doesn't get wind of your new work project and decide you won't have time for a new birthday toy!


Mary, I think the Kindle Fairy will be so happy that I'm bringing money in that he, ahem, she will be happy to get it for me. :chili:



mfa said:


> congrats, thats great!!:aktion033::aktion033:





joyomom said:


> Great news - congratulations!!!!!





Moxie'smom said:


> Yeah!!!!! Susand Congrats!!!!! Sounds like a nice Project.


Thanks so much ladies. I'm a little worried because my two contacts at the non-profit both returned calls I made to them on two different days at 10am at 7pm :w00t::w00t: They must know I work around the clock, but not this soon into the project.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

That's excellent Sue!!! When you do great work people remember you


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's GREAT, Sue!! I know you'll do an awesome job. Guess this means we won't be meeting anytime soon.

(Now it's my turn...)


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh YAYYYY!!! I don't know how I missed this thread earlier...but a huge, huge CONGRATS from Bailey and I! I remember you told me you were working on the budget for this project and were hoping you'd get it...so that was really fast, huh?! I'm so excited for you! And the project sounds really interesting too!!! :chili::chili::aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Congrats Sue, if you need any 'extras' you know where to find us.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, that's great news, Susan! :chili::chili::chili:

Congrats! :aktion033:
I'm very happy for you!


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Johita said:


> That's excellent Sue!!! When you do great work people remember you


Thanks Edith. It feels like forever since I worked...a couple of months so I'm trying to adjust to working hard again


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> That's GREAT, Sue!! I know you'll do an awesome job. Guess this means we won't be meeting anytime soon.
> 
> (Now it's my turn...)


Linda - thanks so much. You know how important this was for me to get work. I agree - it's your turn now. My friend who didn't have work for a couple of years suddenly became a hot ticket these last few weeks and has been nailing all these interviews and getting freelance work offers that are good ones. So maybe something's in the air


Bailey&Me said:


> Oh YAYYYY!!! I don't know how I missed this thread earlier...but a huge, huge CONGRATS from Bailey and I! I remember you told me you were working on the budget for this project and were hoping you'd get it...so that was really fast, huh?! I'm so excited for you! And the project sounds really interesting too!!! :chili::chili::aktion033:


Thanks so much Nida. Yes once I got the budget in they came right back to me saying yes...which always makes me think maybe I didn't charge enough. :blink: But I think I gave them the number they had in mind. I'm already immersed in info from them. This will also be a quick turnaround as far as videos go. 


Maglily said:


> Hey Congrats Sue, if you need any 'extras' you know where to find us.


Aw Brenda -- I'd like to come just to meet you and Jodi. :chili::chili: This project requires no traveling though. Which is kind of a relief, though TX at Specialty time would have been nice. :innocent:


Alexa said:


> Wow, that's great news, Susan! :chili::chili::chili:
> 
> Congrats! :aktion033:
> I'm very happy for you!
> ...


Thanks so much Alexandra. I'm loving it. I talked to the woman from the organization I'll be dealing with and she's terrific. :chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yah! Again...so excited for you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> Yah! Again...so excited for you!


Thanks, Tammy. I'll try to figure some Friday off so we can get together


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks, Tammy. I'll try to figure some Friday off so we can get together


 Perfect! :chili:


----------

